# 1985 International s1500 I think?



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

what would be my best option for a international dump with cental hyd. should i try and find a plow to work with the cental hyd say a 10 or 12 foot power angle or should i mount a 8611 to it. what would move more snow. I am also considering a salter set up too. not sure if i should get a under tailgate salter or a hydro v box. the truck has all old controls for a plow and salter that ran off a central hydro system. Should I try and use these controls. ? IM not too knowledgeable with the big internationals or central hyd. Just need some professional opinions. Thanks in advance


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

Anybody????


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I like the hydraulic V box better then the undertailgate model. They will cost around 3 times a much though. The advantage is you just keep salting until you run out. You don't have to keep raising the box up and down allowing the salt to go to the back.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

i was leaning toward the tailgate salter for cost. Being able to load up this truck and do my route in one shot is going to be key. how about the plow??


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Your best bet may be to take the truck to an upfitter to let them look at it. It depends on what valve block, and how it was set up as to what may be a cheaper way to go. The valve block you have may not let you add enough functions to run both the plow and spreader without adding an additional valve block,, larger oil tank or like most trucks set up with just a dump box the pump runs to a valve in the oil tank for the lift cylinder to the bed. This is a tough one to answer without seeing what you have.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Pros and cons*



MnM said:


> i was leaning toward the tailgate salter for cost. Being able to load up this truck and do my route in one shot is going to be key. how about the plow??


 Hi,
As far as the spreader the V-Box units do a much better job of putting out material.They are also harder to empty(Shovel out) if the load freezes up or you have a chain issue etc....Added expense of more parts etc,conveyor chain,bearings etc....I never understood raising your body to sand in bad weather but allot of guys do it so I guess the tailgate spreaders do the job.I would think a vibrator for the dump body would be a good addition if you use a tailgate spreader.
Use the central hydraulics that the truck has.Someone invested in setting it up for you.If you had to set it up it would run over $2,000+++ for central hydraulics.....
As far as which kind of blade ,all depends on what kind of plowing you'll be doing.....Just remember the more moving parts you have the more maintenance you'll have.
Just my thoughts on your setup....
Allan


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

just make sure the blade can handle the truck.We put a meyer on our f750 when it was new and ended up removing it soon after as the blade was not strong enough for the truck.All big plows have a max gvw rating just be sure you match the truck to the plow.And centrel hydrolics are the way to go,I prefer my v-box.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks for the replys. I looked at the truck today and it has a 9.0L international engine, but I am not sure if it is a gas or diesel engine. Does anyone know. And its a S-1700.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

9.0 liter is a diesel.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

What kind of tranny would this be if it is a 9.0L diesel automatic?


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

if its an automatic it will be an allison .if it's a manuel it could be a couple of different ones but most likely a spicer 5+2.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks for all your help 84diesel


----------

